# Can't boot ibook g4



## a2darn2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought an Ibook g4 at a school auction when I tried to boot it nothing happens I put my tiger install dvd in and booted after spinning some it then ejected so I started up holding down the OPTION key. What came up was a picture of a lock, space to type in, and an ARROW to enter. Now if I can figure out what to type in that space, I might get a little farther along.any one have any suggestions?


----------



## sarfreem (Mar 30, 2009)

I've not come across this exactly but it sounds as if there is already a system on the g4 and the previous owner has the computer password protected. It may be that the original system has crashed badly but the password request still works when the TigerDVD does a preliminary startup. Do you know the previous owner? If you do you could ask what happened to make him/her sell the g4 (or at least if there is a password). Failing that you may need to find someone who can take out the hard drive and wipe it by plugging it into another mac as an extra drive.


----------

